# Fred Jones, Tug Captain, Falmouth



## Ladams888 (9 mo ago)

My grandfather, Frederick George Jones, was a Tug Captain based in Falmouth, Cornwall. Born in Falmouth in 1893, he died on 14 August 1940, aged 47 from natural causes. HIs death certificate says he was a Tug Master. How would I go about finding out which Tug he captained?


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,
Source; Deaths at Sea Register.
Frederick George Jones died at Falmouth on 14 August 1940 aboard the tug NORGROVE official number 129105 ex- DANUBE II. He was the master at the time of his death.















Screw Steamer DANUBE II built by Philip & Son in 1910 for Tilbury Contracting & Dredging Co. Ltd., London, Tug


Screw Steamer DANUBE II built by Philip & Son in 1910 for Tilbury Contracting & Dredging Co. Ltd., London, Tug 29/11/1962 arrived at Briton Ferry for breaking by T. W. Ward Ltd.



shippingandshipbuilding.uk





Photos of tug as DANUBE II and later NORGROVE here [scroll 3/4 down page] http://thamestugs.co.uk/LATEST-NEWS.php

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Ladams888 (9 mo ago)

Hugh - That is amazing. Thank you so much. I never knew he died aboard his Tug and I never knew the name of the Tug. I don't know much about him, but I am slowly filling in the blanks. I know that the Norgrove was later renamed the St Eval, which was one of Falmouth's seven tugs (AKA "The Magnificent Seven"). Thank you for your help


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Vessel details via the link below. Scroll to the bottom for images.






Screw Steamer DANUBE II built by Philip & Son in 1910 for Tilbury Contracting & Dredging Co. Ltd., London, Tug


Screw Steamer DANUBE II built by Philip & Son in 1910 for Tilbury Contracting & Dredging Co. Ltd., London, Tug 29/11/1962 arrived at Briton Ferry for breaking by T. W. Ward Ltd.



shippingandshipbuilding.uk


----------



## Ladams888 (9 mo ago)

Thank you


----------



## Ladams888 (9 mo ago)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello and welcome,
> Source; Deaths at Sea Register.
> Frederick George Jones died at Falmouth on 14 August 1940 aboard the tug NORGROVE official number 129105 ex- DANUBE II. He was the master at the time of his death.
> 
> ...


Hugh,

I don't know if you can help me here, but I have his death certificate which states that he died at 4 Berkeley Hill (not Cottages, I think Berkeley Hill is correct as that's where my mother was born), aged 47 (not 48) and his brother J Jones witnessed his death. All the other details are the same as the record above. Any idea why there are these discrepancies. And also, it is possible to get a certified copy of the entry in the Deaths at Sea Register? I've tried searching, but can't find out if I can get a certified copy of that record as everything seems to point to the death certificate that I've already got.

Regards,

Linda


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Linda, 
The address is his last place of abode and that is given as 4 Berkeley Cottages - maybe it is a mistake but both streets are close to each other, see attached [but you will already know this].
It states he died at Falmouth so not necessarily aboard the ship - my assumption sorry. It is likely then that he may have taken ill aboard the ship and subsequently died at Falmouth I will send you a clearer picture of the Deaths at Sea entry. Check your private messages.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Ladams888 (9 mo ago)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hi Linda,
> The address is his last place of abode and that is given as 4 Berkeley Cottages - maybe it is a mistake but both streets are close to each other, see attached [but you will already know this].
> It states he died at Falmouth so not necessarily aboard the ship - my assumption sorry. It is likely then that he may have taken ill aboard the ship and subsequently died at Falmouth I will send you a clearer picture of the Deaths at Sea entry. Check your private messages.
> Regards
> ...


Thank you, Hugh. You've been incredibly helpful.
Regards,

Linda


----------

